# DCC Wiring MaGiC Website



## HockeyFan1972 (Apr 17, 2019)

Plobably has been asked a ton...but i searched for the better part of 4.5 hours today with no luck.

Is there a website where you can upload your track plan/picture of your layout and have a system come back with how and where to wire it for DCC? 

For my set ive been given three answers:

1. Wire it the same as KATO asks for (DC) but for DCC
2. "here are article, article, article....etc" on how to wire.
3. Your 4'x8' setup you sent a picture of looks simple, just hook up two wires and go!

There has to be something more. send in/upload a schematic, and even for a nominal fee, get a diagram on how and where to wire your layout so that there are no reverse polarity or shorts.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't make it harder than it is. You must be expecting a complicated schematic. 

It is simply a two wire buss under the table following the track with wire drops from both rails connected to the buss wires every 6-8 feet.

That's all there is to it. Why are you expecting something more complicated or difficult?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree. A 4'8 layout can be run effectively fro a single set of feeders. My son's 8x8 layout works fine e on a single pair of AWG22 feeders.

So many people advocate redundancy ("add a feeder to every section of track") that they make it sound horrible complicated. While this does add a measure of risk avoidance, it isn't strictly necessary. As long as you are consistent with the polarity of your feeders, and isolate any reverse loops properly, it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul

There is no better place to get advice on wiring of
model layouts than right here on this Forum.

Some sites tend to give advice that is far more
complicated than necessary.

For a layout your size, run a pair of wires under the
table from your DCC controller. Connect drops from
your track to it about every 6 feet or so. That's all you 
need.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i don't think you will find a web site to 'automatically' wire it for DCC for you ....
first of all there are quite a few differing file formats that it -could- come in ..


----------

